# Utah Wolf Hunting



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

My brother just asked me if we could legally hunt/shoot wolves in Utah. I'm unaware of any legal way of doing so. I just don't have any info to tell him that. In the Standard Exagerator a few months back it showed a map of where the state doesn't want wolves, do any of you remember it or where i can find it. I would like to show him that you can, or can not, hunt/shoot wolves legally in Utah. A little help please. :?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You cannot legally shoot a wolf in Utah. Wolves in Utah are federally protected under Endangered Species Act. Killing a wolf in Utah would be a Federal offense.

Official information relative to wolves in Utah is at:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/wolf/


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

Have you seen any wolves here in UT?


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Garyfish.
And yes I believe that i have seen wolves in Utah. Last year on the elk hunt. They were at least 800 yards away. (rangefinder wouldn't range them)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

No problem.

Yes, I have seen wolves in Utah.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I've never seen a wuff in Utah, but I did come face to face with a Griz once...


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

> by .45 on Thu May 20, 2010 9:42 am
> 
> I've never seen a wuff in Utah, but I did come face to face with a Griz once...


Dang .45, I knew you were up in years but....shooooweee! :shock: :mrgreen: :shock:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have never seen a wolf in Utah...as per the Division...there are no wolves in Utah. I have however killed several LARGE coyotes.. :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> > by .45 on Thu May 20, 2010 9:42 am
> >
> > I've never seen a wuff in Utah, but I did come face to face with a Griz once...
> 
> ...


No...really !!! I've brought this up before and nobody believes me. Then all I hear is 'There are no grizzlies in Utah".

Fortunately I got a picture of one, I think the flash from the camera kind of startled him.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

> No...really !!! I've brought this up before and nobody believes me. Then all I hear is 'There are no grizzlies in Utah".
> 
> Fortunately I got a picture of one, I think the flash from the camera kind of startled him.


Whew! Good thing you got the pic! Had me worried for a second there! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> I have never seen a wolf in Utah...as per the Division...there are no wolves in Utah. I have however killed several LARGE coyotes.. :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

There were 3 of them chasing and harrassing two cow elk. two white/gray ones and one dark one. It wouldn't surprise me if they established a pack there. I sure hope they don't. I'll have to keep my eyes open come memorial weekend for large "coyotes" Is a 7mm-08 enough for a large "coyote"?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> There were 3 of them chasing and harrassing two cow elk. two white/gray ones and one dark one. It wouldn't surprise me if they established a pack there. I sure hope they don't. I'll have to keep my eyes open come memorial weekend for large "coyotes" Is a 7mm-08 enough for a large "coyote"?


They don't have to be instantanious(sp?)kills, just a gut shot will work. :wink:


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

7mm is plenty big enough. Post some pics if you get one! 

J-U-S-T K-I-D-D-I-N-G!!


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

.45 said:


> No...really !!! I've brought this up before and nobody believes me. Then all I hear is 'There are no grizzlies in Utah".


Perhaps those of you who say there are no Grizzlies in Utah have never heard the story of Old Ephraim? My uncle used to tell this story whenever we were camping out as kids and it would scare the be-jesus' out of us. Google "Old Ephraim" the grizzly bear and you will see one of the biggest Grizzly bears that ever walked. And the skull is at USU on display on loan from the smithsonian.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> itchytriggerfinger said:
> 
> 
> > There were 3 of them chasing and harrassing two cow elk. two white/gray ones and one dark one. It wouldn't surprise me if they established a pack there. I sure hope they don't. I'll have to keep my eyes open come memorial weekend for large "coyotes" Is a 7mm-08 enough for a large "coyote"?
> ...


Are you serious? As a "professional guide" you should know better. If you are being sarcastic please make sure you mark it heavily.

Do you have any idea of what kind of crap posting such a pic could lead to? Not only is it a federal offense, but since we discuss the tactic on the forum the fed has grounds for a conspiracy case. On top of it being potentially used as a P.R. tool that hunters are just a bunch of wild yahoos looking to kill anything that moves. It would be a devastating blow to all of us hunters in the public eye.

I know we all talk about the wolf problem spilling into Utah from our heighboring states and how we "don't" have any wolves in Utah yet. We also know that Utah (DWR, hunters, CWMU operators and other groups) do not want wolves here. So if the DWR stating that there are no wolves here is a suggestive green light for anyone to take them out on sight as we would a coyote it surely doesn't mean you have to brag about it or show it off. This is some serious ****.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

16 year olds are safe posting illegal photos. It goes away in 2 years. That is why no sarcasm was noted by EG4L.


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

You guys seriously thought I was serious? :rotfl: :rotfl: 
Next time I will be sure to state the Obvious. I will edit the above for you.


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

Speaking of ticking off the anti's having an avatar with an exploded squirrel head really does nothing to help our cause.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

silvertip said:


> Speaking of ticking off the anti's having an avatar with an exploded squirrel head really does nothing to help our cause.


Silvertip... we've already established that he's a dumb kid playing big time hunter. Take a look at some of his other postings and you'll see what I mean. I am sure he probably had no idea that shooting a wolf was a federal crime. Even if he did, he's probably too stupid to figure out that posting a pic of it is a conviction in and of itself. Reminds me of the guys that commit a crime and then post it on youtube. When the cops pick them up they wonder how they got caught.

Not only does his avatar not help our cause he himself is the embodiment of why hunters are scorned.


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> silvertip said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of ticking off the anti's having an avatar with an exploded squirrel head really does nothing to help our cause.
> ...


Indeed!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

No, you cannot currently hunt wolves in UT as the DWR says that they do not exist. However, you can shoot any feral or wild dogs that you see chasing or harassing wild game or livestock. I have seen 3 confirmed "feral" dogs in such circumstances.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

I have not seen a wolf in utah.but in 2006 we was elk hunting up near Henrys fork and one of are partners swore he saw a wolf running across the timber line up near where he was sitting he knows his critters and he swore it was no coyote :shock:


----------

